# i-ball 4gb pen drive WRITE PROTECTED!!!



## george101 (Aug 10, 2008)

hi guys i hav got a new problem... my new pen drive which is almost 2 week old is now showing this problem after i copy some 2gb stuff into it.. till then there is no problem but after some 2gb it says cannot sopy as disk is write protected... i tried formatting it in xp but it didnt help and i cant full format it in vista as it gets stuck after some 50%... wat shud i do????

Plz reply....... any1..........


----------



## shaunak (Aug 11, 2008)

Some general things I would try:
* Changing the USB port I was attaching it to, (try backpanel)
* Using the NTFS file system
* Trying it out on another computer

If these fail then the drive seems to be defective, get it replaced.


----------



## sushantvirdi (Aug 11, 2008)

Make sure it is not one of the chinese fake one's


----------



## Ph4x0r (Aug 11, 2008)

I had similar problems with my iball pd.Its not a good buy.


----------



## george101 (Aug 12, 2008)

its a genuine i-ball pendrive and my friend who is using transcend 8gb is also facing the same problem... wat shud i do?


----------



## krates (Aug 12, 2008)

tell the price you bought for and it will be clear that you bought a chinese one or not :O


----------



## george101 (Aug 12, 2008)

700rs.........


----------



## VexByte (Aug 12, 2008)

Try Full formatting/replace it.


----------



## shaunak (Aug 13, 2008)

Get it replaced if its under warranty. No use struggling with it.


----------

